# Seiko Ladies Watch Info Please?



## patian (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been given an unworn ladies Seiko watch that I am trying to find out a little about its age/any value. It has a small oblong shape face which is mother of pearl & has a stainless steel back. the strap is gold coloured. on the back of the cover it says SEIKO ST STEEL + BASE METAL. It then has this row of figures/numbers Y150-SP 10 & in a box letters RO. MOVEMENT JAPAN & then numbers 083884. The watch isn't working & guess the battery is flat but I cannot see a nitch on the back casing to remove it. Does anyone know anything about this watch please? thanks in advance


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

A picture of the watch in question would be most helpful. Sort or hard to begin to identify it with verbal description alone.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

patian said:


> I have been given an unworn ladies Seiko watch that I am trying to find out a little about its age/any value. It has a small oblong shape face which is mother of pearl & has a stainless steel back. the strap is gold coloured. on the back of the cover it says SEIKO ST STEEL + BASE METAL. It then has this row of figures/numbers *Y150-SP 10* & in a box letters RO. MOVEMENT JAPAN & then numbers 083884. The watch isn't working & guess the battery is flat but I cannot see a nitch on the back casing to remove it. Does anyone know anything about this watch please? thanks in advance


The model number on the case-back is actually Y150-*5P10*. Y150 is the quartz calibre; 5P10 is the case model.

From the serial number (first 2 digits), I'd hazard a guess it was manufactured in August 1990 (or possibly August 1980). 










Look for the case-back nitch under a magnifier is all I can suggest. They're usually near a corner.

If a new battery doesn't fix it, then I suggest you bin it, because it simply isn't worth repairing it.

Run a google search on 'Seiko Y150', and you'll see these often sell for under $50 secondhand.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> Sort or hard to begin to identify it with verbal description alone.


Really ? :duh: I would have thought what the OP gave was more than adequate. :grin:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> A picture of the watch in question would be most helpful.


If it wasn't the first one I posted above, there are a couple of other Y150-5P10's with white-ish faces:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Y150 is the quartz calibre ....
> 
> If a new battery doesn't fix it, then I suggest you bin it ....


The quartz movement is actually designated Cal. Y150A. The battery used is a SR416SW.

If you need to get it fixed, this may come in handy: http://www.seikodigitalwatches.com/YXXX/Y150A.pdf


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Sort or hard to begin to identify it with verbal description alone.
> ...


That's because you're so much more experienced in horology than I.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> That's because you're so much more experienced in horology than I.


No, Norm - the difference is that I can be bothered to read the information presented.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > That's because you're so much more experienced in horology than I.
> ...


The info presented was Greek to me. Like I said, LOE. :cool2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> Like I said, LOE. :cool2:


Careful in your use of TLA's, Norm.

'LOE' has multiple definitions: http://www.acronymfinder.com/LOE.html - including 'Level of Expertise' and 'Lack of Effort'.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Play nice boys


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jus' playing.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

patian said:


> I have been given an unworn ladies Seiko watch that I am trying to find out a little about its age/any value. It has a small oblong shape face which is mother of pearl & has a stainless steel back. the strap is gold coloured. on the back of the cover it says SEIKO ST STEEL + BASE METAL. It then has this row of figures/numbers Y150-SP 10 & in a box letters RO. MOVEMENT JAPAN & then numbers 083884. The watch isn't working & guess the battery is flat but I cannot see a nitch on the back casing to remove it. Does anyone know anything about this watch please? thanks in advance


I'm no expert, but I have a 1980s oblong ladies quartz and there is an arrow, under which says 'open'. Adjacent, there is a lip on the case back to flip, rather than a 'thumbnail' to prise, for opening the case. The 'RO' in the box refers to a Seiko tool no. for opening, I believe. A fine-tipped screwdriver does the trick without scratching - if one is careful! When closing the back I find clenched teeth are useful. On mine you feed the non-lipped end in first and snap the other closed. Take care to place it so that the circular cut-away correwsponds to the winder shaft. You'll need a magnifyer to read the battery no., they are so very tiny, so small fingers are a boon!

The number '083884' sounds like a serial no. The first no. '0' is the decade and the '8' is August. The rest is the number in the manufacturing run. Yours being the 3884th.

Checking in the local shop, I found the cheapest similar leather-strapped ladies Seiko was Â£99. You might get Â£45+ on eBay.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> The rest is the number *in the manufacturing run*. Yours being the 3884th.


Could you better define that ? :huh:

I'd be interested to know your assumptions. I've been thinking about starting a new thread on that very subject. :think:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Jus' playing.


Yep. We are a friendly and playful group here.


----------



## patian (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks so much for all your replies. I do appreciate your help/views. SEIKO7A38Fan the first picture you posted is of the watch I have. Even though I have looked through a magnifier, I can see no nitch anywhere on the case back so I will trot off to the local watch man when I'm in town to get a new battery & then hopefully it will work. thanks again


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > The rest is the number *in the manufacturing run*. Yours being the 3884th.
> ...


Dating watches is definitely an occult artform! I'm just going by a 'dating Seikos/Citizens' thread I read somewhere. By 'manufacturing run' I mean the incremental serial number as each comes off the production line.

My Seikos:

1) Seiko SQ with serial no. 623737 is the 3737th in the series, and was made February, 1986.

2) Seiko (7S26A) serial no. 570720 was the 720th of a series, and was made in July, 2005.

Within any model series there will many variants in dial/hands/decoration etc., the additional numbers on dial base of Citizens gives these, but who knows what they mean exactly?

Of course unfortunatley, you need to know the decade a watch was made. In the above cases the decade was known.

By contrast, my Tissot watch back bears the number L164/264-1. It has the 2824-2 movement, so it's not a referrence to that. The bracelet bears the number 'L264'. However the Ladies Le Locle with the 2671, movement has L134/234, so I guess the first part refers to the bracelet, and the second number presumably refers to the case type.

My vintage Citizen Cosmostar says 01100889 meaning the 889th, and made November, 1970. The movement no. is contained within the string 4-660226-K (6602 movement). There's a whole bunch of others, God alone knows what they mean.

Steve 'Sweephand' Netherwood knows all about citizens...

And I've got a Raymond Weil with no serial number at all, just model no. '9963' I'm told it's about 10 years old, but that's all. I guess some don't bother with marking watches with any detailed information for us geeks.

Yep, it's complicated, so I could be mistaken! If anyone knows better, I'm sure we'd all be very interested to learn. More makers threads needed!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


Interesting how you worded those phrases. :lookaround: I think I'll beg to differ slightly, for the time being. :think:



Roamer Man said:


> Yep, it's complicated, so I could be mistaken! If anyone knows better, I'm sure we'd all be very interested to learn ....


Definitely worth a separate topic in its own right. :thumbsup: Of more anon ....


----------

